# not to expensive curtains?



## Vento (Dec 30, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

Anyone have a idea where to buy curtains/blinds which are not to expensive. Im not planning to stay for that long in my new appartment and as such i don't want to spend to much on it. (or at least more than needed) 

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

1. Do a search
2. When you do the above, the answers will be DragonMart and Ikea.
3. Good Luck.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

Vento said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Anyone have a idea where to buy curtains/blinds which are not to expensive. Im not planning to stay for that long in my new appartment and as such i don't want to spend to much on it. (or at least more than needed)
> 
> ...


Good places to try are IKEA and Home Centre (main branch is in MoE, but they have stores in various malls across the city).

teuchter


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

Ikea but very small selection last time I was in


----------



## Vento (Dec 30, 2011)

Ok thanks

Ikea is "do it yourself" isn't it??? Im not really a good handyman )


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Ikea will make made to measure curtains here. The maintenance guys in our building will do things like put up curtain rails, hang pictures etc for a small charge. Not sure where you live but might be worth asking.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

Vento said:


> Ok thanks
> 
> Ikea is "do it yourself" isn't it??? Im not really a good handyman )


IKEA do 'ready made' curtains as well as made to measure ones.

teuchter


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

ikea has some ready made curtains (mostly the kind that goes on a pole) and they can cut them for you if needed.

they also have a selection of fabrics in case you don't like what they have ready made, or if you need them to have hooks (i.e. if you already have a curtail rail installed)

I got some curtains from them a few months ago for my living room - not super cheap (around 700dhs) but cheaper than getting them custom done for sure.


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

Just had vertical blinds made at a place called 'BestFull Curtains' at Dragonmart. I installed them myself but they offer installation for a fee.


----------



## Desertrose70 (Mar 3, 2012)

Look for secondhand curtains as they might fit your appartment. With so many people moving all the time, there are loads available at very low prices.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Ive used this guy twice, once in an apartment on the palm & this time around in our villa in the ranches.......Cant fault either the quality or service :clap2:

Ali & his contact number is 050 9653722


----------



## craigabz (Feb 4, 2012)

Dozza, was he making you blinds or curtains?? We are looking for blinds for 3 sets of doors just now!


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

craigabz said:


> Dozza, was he making you blinds or curtains?? We are looking for blinds for 3 sets of doors just now!


Both


----------



## craigabz (Feb 4, 2012)

Dozza said:


> Both


Cheers, i'll give him a call :thumb:


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Dragonmart


----------



## craigabz (Feb 4, 2012)

Not driving yet Wanda, is it worth a visit??


----------



## dubai_warrior (Nov 29, 2011)

Dragon Mart: 

Not really cheap anymore and they are less willing to bargain. Eventually you will end up paying a reasonably high price for a quality curtain. But yes, there are some ready-made curtains good cheap but the quality is not that great.

Ikea:

Best deals I have seen so far. But the height of the ready-made curtain is limited to 210cm which is around the standard size. If you windows are less than 210cm, just go to ikea and pick up a ready-made one.. preferably one that runs on rings ... and get the rail etc ... and just give your building handyman 30-40 dhs to fix them ...

my windows were close to 270cm height and was forced to get them made and paid a bomb... 

Home Center:

Also good place... but lacks choices ....


----------



## craigabz (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for the info Warrior,

We've been looking around most of the home centre shops, because its 3 sets of doors 240 high looks like i'll be just as well getting a blind company to come out and measure up for us !!!


----------



## dubai_warrior (Nov 29, 2011)

craigabz said:


> Thanks for the info Warrior,
> 
> We've been looking around most of the home centre shops, because its 3 sets of doors 240 high looks like i'll be just as well getting a blind company to come out and measure up for us !!!




Craigabz, you are welcome...

Yes, 240cm is going to be a problem with ready-made curtains from Home Centre and Ikea .... I believe they have standard lengths of 210 cm.

If I remember correctly, Dragon Mart shops has rolls of curtains that you can get at any length you want... but width would be a problem ... unless the windows have standard widths (i think 150cm) ... 

Yes, wooden blinds would look classy.. but I think the prices would still be a lil high...

Try to find a company in Satwa, same lane as Lal's Supermarket ... next to some pet stores ... they did a custom job for my windows 270(l) x 240(w) ... and it cost me 1,200 AED for 2 windows combined ...but i chose an expensive material .... but please do haggle with the prices, coz i saw them quoting higher to an western couple who walked into their shop while i was there...  tried finding their number but unfortuantely don't have it... sorry...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Mr Warrior just pointed out the number one reason to get an asian or arabic friend... To be able to go in prior, pick what you want, then go back and tell the friend what you want and send them. Literally paid 3/4 of the price for my paintings from dragon mart, then what they quoted me. 

Is it befriend an arab/indian day ???? 

Pammy is gona love this.....


----------



## dubai_warrior (Nov 29, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Mr Warrior just pointed out the number one reason to get an asian or arabic friend... To be able to go in prior, pick what you want, then go back and tell the friend what you want and send them. Literally paid 3/4 of the price for my paintings from dragon mart, then what they quoted me.
> 
> Is it befriend an arab/indian day ????
> 
> Pammy is gona love this.....




well I guess being able to speak in their native tongue helps .. 

besides ... the shop-keepers seem to think that the western crowd earn better and have more spending money .. and are willing too pay .... true or not... for readers to decide.......

but then again.. in dragon mart .. when i was there last week, I noticed that the staff was kind of rude to customers who just walked into a shop and asked the price of an item ... maybe they have had enough with all the haggling by customers ... but then it would be the same asian/arab customers who face this as well ....


----------



## Snarplett (Apr 20, 2013)

We got a quote from Dubai Curtains.... the quality and service is good, but they seem very expensive. Has anyone used them before?


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

We recently were recommended Mr Ganesh - 0507944033 when we moved into our apartment.
He came to the apartment to measure and brought along fabric books. Very helpful and on time. My husband met with him and found his advice brilliant, which was great, as I had yet to arrive in Dubai. We had 3 roman blinds made and 2 curtains with sashes. They are good quality fabric with black out material. The turnaround time was about 5 days I think when they came back to ang them. The price was very reasonable!


----------



## Snarplett (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi BB, if you don't mind me asking, what was the damage? We were quoted about 5300 Dhs for 10 windows. I admit, the curtains were pretty nice, but it seemed steep.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

I think it was about 3000 Dhs which was for 2 balconies/sliding doors, 2 large windows (size of the sliding doors) and one window in the kitchen. Our windows are floor to ceiling. The quality of the fabric is good and backed with blackout material. In total we had 3 roman blinds and 2 sash curtains.
Hope that helps!


----------



## Snarplett (Apr 20, 2013)

It does! Thanks BB... I think we'll go with the guy we just got the quote from since pricing for 10 sets with installation and good material seems to be comparable. 
The other option are the cheap sets, which don't seem to be a viable option.


----------



## S.A (Mar 10, 2015)

*S.A.*

Hey all,
Im an asian (pakistani) and recently got my curtains done from dragon mart. The guy there charged us AED 1180 in total for the cloth, stitching, rods, delivery and fixtures. The windows which we have in our house cover an entire wall of two of the rooms. Hence we had to get 16 curtains in total with a height of about 270 cm. In case anyone is interested in the details of the shop, I can probably dig them out.
But beware: one thing that the sales guy mentioned that had i been a russian, he would have charged me double the price. He said that prices arent really an issue for them, they are ready to give what we ask for. So i would definitely recommend taking along an asian friend/ acquaintance along when going to dragon mart who can help bargain on your behalf.
Hope this was of help. 
Cheers,
S.A.


----------



## sybilcurtains (Aug 20, 2015)

There are many choice for you. 
You can search online there are many cheap but good of quality curtains.
or you can buy a custom made in local. Even the secondhand pieces, some of them are 90 percent new but very cheap.


----------

